# after market boost guage and how to install?



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i just bought a auto meter boost/vacuum guage for my 86 z. i took apart my dash and the factory one is a double pod with the oil temp/pressure and i was needing help/ dirrections on how to install my new boost guage? any info would be helpfull. thanks everyone...


----------

